# Crashing



## berto1014 (Jun 14, 2011)

I am using the latest nightly of Cyanogenmod.

Does anyone else's nexus crash habitually while watching videos on youtube (usually full screen)?

Is this a cyanogenmod bug or do I have a defective unit or something?

Thanks


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

Try clearing data on the Youtube app. If it still happens, ask in the CM thread for the N7. I can say it's not happening on my N7, but I'm not running CM.


----------



## RootDatDevice (Dec 22, 2013)

This is not a CM bug, what version are you using?
CM 10.2 stable has NONE problems, btw.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------

